# Automated shot timer on a fracino heavenly.



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks to @MrShades tutorial on the gaggia classic (
http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=21171

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=21171) I decided I liked the idea! After a LOT of work (far more than I expected) I've finally finished it... Ish. I also want some led under lights that change from blue to red when the pump is running, maybe a bit tacky, but it glows nicely so I like it. I have it ready to go, just need the time. That in itself adds some challenges. I also wanted to get round some of the issues MrShades mentioned, such as having a push button to just run the pump for a short time and due to the LED's the timer needs power all the time, so I had to get round that issue.

In the end I've had to make a small box inside the machine to house a couple of relays and connections and an external box that holds the timer and transformer.

This is what it looks like in the end










I needed three extra holes in the case, two for the switches and one for the cable. Each hole tool about 3 hours to drill!

I'm really pleased with the result. Thanks @MrShades


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Nice work, and a nifty project to undertake. I love my Gaggia timer and will miss it when I upgrade!


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

What about volumetric dosing instead - or as well? ;-)

Saying no more....


----------

